# Warning Sign



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

As seen on eBay - $7 US.



Click image to enlarge.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I like this one too. hehehe 










Also available on eBay.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Call me pendantic, but shouldn't it read, "You have just been passed by *AN* X-Trail"?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ron519098 said:


> Call me pendantic, but shouldn't it read, "You have just been passed by *AN* X-Trail"?


Yes, I thought so too, until I noticed the NISSAN logo in the background, which makes it *A Nissan X-Trail*


----------

